# For anyone tired of the "Ice Bucket Challenge"



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

Thought I'd change it up a bit.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok this made me laugh my ass off. So at least one Testicular Cancer survivor that it was a great video.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wrexalot you are dedicated to your cause, hee hee heeeeee!


----------



## Sofarris (Oct 30, 2014)

Have you heard of the latest craze of the boiling water challenge? Yes, people are literally pouring boiling water on themselves...


----------

